# goldfische drängen sich in einer ecke des teiches zusammen



## lilaluna (6. Juni 2016)

brauch mal euren rat.
seit 3 tagen drängen sich die goldis im teich in 1 ecke zusammen und liegen da als grosser bunter fleck....beim füttern kommen sie aber alle an zum fressen und dann wieder ab in die ecke....habt ihr vieleicht eine erklärung?


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo  Lilaluna,

da bräuchte es schon ein  paar mehr Infos und am besten ein paar Fotos, es gibt viele Gründe, warum gerade diese Ecke...


----------



## Doc (6. Juni 2016)

Die sonnen sich ... alles gut


----------



## lilaluna (6. Juni 2016)

@Christine   "es gibt viele Gründe, warum gerade diese Ecke..."
naja sind 2 ecken...wie einsortiert in ein regal liegen die da,kopf an schwanzflosse und gestapelt...so 15 stück.
die 2te ecke hat sich eben aufgelöst und zankt die orfen;-)...

@Doc alles klar,danke....wüsste selber sonst auch keinen grund...die kois liegen alle platt unter den seerosenblättern,haben es heut morgen wohl zu doll gehabt....kann natürlich auch sein,das es den goldis auch so geht,weil die hören einfach net auf mit jagen....mal sind es diese,mal andere


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2016)

Nunja, Dein Teich liegt, wenn man den Fotos im Album glaubt, sehr sonnig und ist nicht sehr tief. Es könnte genauso gut sein, dass die sich am Wassereinlauf des Filters drängeln, weil sie Sauerstoff brauchen. Wenn die es aber nur die Goldis sind und nicht die Koi, dann ist wohl eher die Sonnenbad-Variante.


----------



## lilaluna (6. Juni 2016)

stimmt,sehr sonnig,allerdings liegen die goldis nicht da,wo der wassereinlauf ist (hab 3 stück davon)sondern eher in komplett ruhogem wasser.....
war wohl wirklich nur sonnen/ausruhen...die jagen schon wieder durchs wasser,war wohl die letzten tage grad immer in den ruhephasen draussen


----------



## lilaluna (6. Juni 2016)

danke Christine....durch deinen kommentar bin ich grad drauf gekommen,das ich noch nich die neue teichgrösse angegeben hatte....


----------



## Gilbert222 (6. Juni 2016)

Das haben meine auch gemacht. Die wandern dann dahin, wo die Sonne ist. Hatte auch erstmal bedenken , doch ein Bekannter erzählte mir davon, dass er sowas mal im Fernsehen gesehen hat.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

so,nach längerer zeit mal berichten....die goldis verhalten sich wieder normal,dafür machen nun die koi ärger,aber dazu neues thema


----------

